# Buying a car



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Can anyone help through this minefield

Ben looking to buy a newer car recently, I have a 50% deposit but every time I go to a dealer they ask for documents I can't provide. I have a 3 year special skills work permit that is being extended to 5 as we speak. I have a bank account and an address in South Africa. 

Can anyone advise what route to go down? Or any car dealers that are particularly sympathetic to foreigners?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

happydunk said:


> Can anyone help through this minefield
> 
> Ben looking to buy a newer car recently, I have a 50% deposit but every time I go to a dealer they ask for documents I can't provide. I have a 3 year special skills work permit that is being extended to 5 as we speak. I have a bank account and an address in South Africa.
> 
> ...


What documents are they asking for?


----------



## shantelW (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe have a look at gumtree


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

happydunk said:


> Can anyone help through this minefield
> 
> Ben looking to buy a newer car recently, I have a 50% deposit but every time I go to a dealer they ask for documents I can't provide. I have a 3 year special skills work permit that is being extended to 5 as we speak. I have a bank account and an address in South Africa.
> 
> ...


Hi HD, the documents you need are your work permit valid for the loan period eg. 3 years, a drivers licence, a traffic register number (you should have applied for this already from the police to register your first vehicle), proof of residence (a lease or electricity bill), 3 months payslips, and 3 months bank statements.

If you don't have any of these you might struggle. I bought a car on full HP with Wesbank in May this year with foreign licence.

Kind regards, H


----------



## Ertjies (Aug 2, 2013)

happydunk said:


> Can anyone help through this minefield
> 
> Ben looking to buy a newer car recently, I have a 50% deposit but every time I go to a dealer they ask for documents I can't provide. I have a 3 year special skills work permit that is being extended to 5 as we speak. I have a bank account and an address in South Africa.
> 
> ...


It might be necessary to visit Gumtree and offer a private person cash for his car, you should be able to get a semi decent vehicle without breaking the bank...


----------

